# PVC pipe Dangers??



## trollmastergeneral (Dec 19, 2006)

pvc pipe is plastic .it doesnt hurt animals to be around it i wouldnt feed it to them.its alot like the plastic bowl you may feed a animal in
pvc is not like lead or asbestis


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

However...If it burns, it puts off toxic fumes. Naturally I realize you're not PLANNING to burn your house down...but realistically, I don't think if the unthinkable happens you're going to remove all the pipe before you get out. In some states regular PVC is not allowed within the "footprint" of the house, for this reason. 

Regular PVC can't be used on hot water lines anyway but CPVC can so I can't think of any overwhelming reasons to use regular PVC anywhere. If you get PVC you just have to keep seperate piles...make sure you don't accidentally use regular PVC on a hot water line....make sure you don't grab the CPVC glue and put together regular PVC pipe and fitting (or vice versa)...and so on.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I would not worry about any health concerns here, but check with the local inspector before plumbing with it, as many localities do not accept pvc for pressure lines inside a residence. If you use it, do not skip the primer, they will fail you if so.


----------

